# Univega Rover III



## blackhawknj (Sep 4, 2021)

Anyone else have one, know anything about it? I recently retrieved one I loaned out, while cleaning it up I was once again struck by how the frame looks like a Raleigh ? Indeed, except for the Shimano hub and trigger it could pass for a Raleigh sports.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Sep 4, 2021)

What year is your Univega Rover? Mine was a 1988. Straight gauge chromo. No butting of the tubes. 
-In the 80s and 90s, Univega , Raleigh and Diamondback were owned by the same company. Correct me if I am am mis-remembering.


----------

